# Wie kann Variablen,Methoden Klassenübergreifend zugreifen?



## DoubleD (20. Feb 2006)

Wie kann man auf variablen und Methoden einer bestimmenten Klasse klassenübergreifend zugreifen?

ich möchte ein Programm erstellen welches mehrere Klassen(Frames) hat und eine Klasse sollte so ein art Hauptprogramm sein.
Das "Hauptprogramm" sollte alle wesentlichen Daten verarbeiten und "speichern".

dachte mir das so das alle anderen klassen, variablen und methoden der "Hauptklasse" anspricht und diese verarbeitet kann und "zentral" speichert und wieder abgerufen werden kann.

Nun wollte ich wissen wie man die Klassen, Methoden, Variablen am besten deklariert um dies zu erreichen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2006)

Hier steht's: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=87333


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Feb 2006)

Ich versteh grad net, was du meinst, aber ich glaub, die Antwort steht in den FAQ 

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=87333#87333
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1546

Wichtig: auch das lesen:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4354


----------



## DoubleD (20. Feb 2006)

ok danke werd es mir mal durchlesen

ok muss halt in meiner "hauptklasse" alle variablen und methoden mit static deklarieren.


----------



## The_S (21. Feb 2006)

DoubleD hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok muss halt in meiner "hauptklasse" alle variablen und methoden mit static deklarieren.



ähm, nein! Ein paar Getter und Setter Methoden sind weitaus schöner


----------

